# codice fiscale



## Eileen Horne (Aug 26, 2009)

I've married (in UK) since I first got my ITalian codice, which clearly is linked to my maiden name (the letters etc) - so should I go through the hassle of changing it? Anyone know how to do that? I would do that in order to then change all the bank, bills etc to new name. Trouble is Italian women dont' change their names, allora, it could be met with some amazemt by the bureaucracy here...

fammi sapere qualcosa se potesse!

E


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Why would you want to change?


----------



## Eileen Horne (Aug 26, 2009)

*codice change*

Nick ,
I think I have to change because my passport is now in my married name (Horne)
so in the event of any paperwork etc it would not match with codice but also with
phone bills, property registration etc etc! Right? I just dread all the bureaucracy it will
entail to change things....
E


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't even think about until it turns into a problem. Nobody is going to ask to see your passport if you have a codice fiscale.


----------

